# Caulking flashing and storm collar: Can I use regular silicone caulk?



## ericj (Nov 25, 2010)

I know silicone is used to make heat resistant tools for the kitchen, is regular silicone caulk OK for caulking the chimney and storm collar? 

Also, how do you install flashing? Do you pop the nails out of the shingles in an area the width of your flashing, slide the flashing under the shingles, then pop the nails back in? This would put the flashing under all the shingles. (Then you just leave 3-4" of flashing resting on the shingles on the downhill side? I could use some pointers here.

Thanks everyone, I'm looking forward to the first fire in two weeks!


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just did this job last night. I would suggested roofing caulk to hold the shingles back down and to seal around the chimney flashing. I used the same on my storm collar but a good quality caulk should be fine. 

After cutting the hole, I used a flat bar to lift up the shingles all around where the flashing would go. pop out the nails that will be in the way and don't worry about putting them back. Once you nail down your flashing the shingles should be fine. Not a hard job, took me 30 min.


----------



## Hoopdancer (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to it but I'll be doing mine soon, I hope.  We've just gone through a cold spell (-30C) and I hope it warms up by the time I get my stove.  What would be the coldest that one could safely do a good job sealing around the storm collar?  I'd rather not enclose the area around the chimney to work but may have to.  I ordered the stove 3rd week of September and thought it would be here sooner.


----------



## WES999 (Nov 25, 2010)

I used a flat pry bar to lift up the shingles on the upward side of the chimney, then apply polyurethane roofing cement to seal it and nail the flashing down.

 You need to use hi temp silicone sealant to seal the storm collar to the chimney pipe. 

No leaks to date.  

More pics of my install here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28386/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28386/


----------



## cmonSTART (Nov 25, 2010)

+1 on the high temp if the silicone touches the chimney (as the storm collar does).  

For flashing to roof sealing I prefer a neoprene flashing sealer.


----------



## Rudyjr (Nov 25, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Just did this job last night. I would suggested roofing caulk to hold the shingles back down and to seal around the chimney flashing. I used the same on my storm collar but a good quality caulk should be fine.
> 
> After cutting the hole, I used a flat bar to lift up the shingles all around where the flashing would go. pop out the nails that will be in the way and don't worry about putting them back. Once you nail down your flashing the shingles should be fine. Not a hard job, took me 30 min.


Good job, you are exactly right about the nails that you remove for the flashing. The last thing you want is any nails exposed on the up hill side of the vent or through the sides of the flashing. I always use blackjack to seal the shingles down and seal the flashing.


----------

